# What Do You Unpack?



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Okay, so I am really new at this. Unfortuneately we will need to store the TT as our covenents only allow 2 days of keeping it here (which we kindly will break from time to time). What do you all pack and leave in the camper when you put it in storage. Do you leave can goods, soaps, detergents, clothes, towels, linens, etc etc. or do you store it absolutely bare. I will clean it everytime before storage and take the things that need cleaning out. Just want some advice. We are probably going to use it every other weekend till October Rally in NC then maybe once a month after that. Thanks.


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

During camping season, I take out all the food items except for canned goods and I clear out the refrigerator. Everything else stays in. On the off season, I take out everything that will potentially freeze (that includes detergents, liquid soaps, etc.,) and/or attract critters.

Make it easy on yourelf. The more you can leave in it the better off you are.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Since your trailer will be at a storage site, you'll want to unload and turn off the fridge after each trip. Make sure you leave the fridge and freezer doors propped open while in storage too, otherwise you'll have a moldy mess







in there the next time you head out. You'll also want to take any perishable food out of the cupboards. Otherwise, you can pretty much stock the trailer with pots and pans, paper goods, linens, towels, soaps, basic clothes, etc. and just leave them there for the whole summer. Then when you bring the trailer home to pack for a trip you'll just need to add food and maybe some more clothes, and be on your way!









Like mollyp said, when you empty things out for the winter you'll want to remove anything that could freeze, otherwise you can still leave a lot of the stuff stocked in the trailer.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

We keep our Trailer at a storage yard.
So after every trip , we unload everything except the pot, pans, glasses, soaps, detergents, towels, and linens. All food itmes are removed.

Get some boxes of baking soda and put it in the frig and freezer. It will cut down the smell.

Have a good one!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

With regard to every thing but food, if you use it camping and do not need it for the house, leave it in. Saves on the loading workload. Food...depends on when your next trip is planned. In 2 weeks , leave any food that is in a sealed container that a possible mouse or ants come looking for. If its in 5 weeks, depends on spoil date. What I do with fridge items that are needed every trip ( mayo, catsup, etc) is put them in a box and put the entire box in the second fridge in my house. This way when I repack, I just carry the box back out and I do not have to itemize check these items.

I might suggest that list all the food items you leave in so when you shop for the next outing, you know.

Find the routine that works for you and the consistency is what makes it easier each time.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Like other's said, only perishables come out. I keep other food sealed in airtight containers to reduce the attractiveness of the Outback to critters though.








We wash linens and remake the beds prior to storage so we are ready to go next time. 
Our association rules technically ban all trailers at all times. That rule gets "flexed" routinely.


----------



## 5795 (Jul 1, 2007)

I too will be keeping my new OB in storage starting in a couple weeks. I was wondering though, do any of you who have Maxx Air vent covers keep any of the roof vents open when in storage for a month or so?

I like the idea of some air flow in there but since I don't have any experience with these vent covers I worry about rain getting in if a strong wind come up.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

GoWilderness said:


> I too will be keeping my new OB in storage starting in a couple weeks. I was wondering though, do any of you who have Maxx Air vent covers keep any of the roof vents open when in storage for a month or so?
> 
> I like the idea of some air flow in there but since I don't have any experience with these vent covers I worry about rain getting in if a strong wind come up.
> 
> ...


That's one of the really nice things about Maxx Air (and similar brands) vent covers - you can leave them open a couple inches all the time. Rain won't get in unless it's blowing sideways.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

When I'm breaking down the camper, I have some little oval baskets with handles (Dollar-Tree, of course) that 
I put each individual's hygiene items in and put them under the countertop on the shelf. They'll be there next time. I keep all but medications in the medicine cabinet (antibiotic ointments, bandages, etc.), leave canned goods and dry goods that are sealed up in the pantry, leave spices in a basket in the kitchen cabinet, etc. I usually keep an extra set of clothing in the camper, just in case of emergency or something, too, and leave a jacket, flashlight, lighter, all that kinda stuff in there.
The only thing I usually unpack is the fridge (if I'm not going to have it hooked to power, which I do, at home), dirty clothes/linens, etc. Like others, as soon as they're washed, I TRY to put the linen/towels back in, so we don't leave home without them!! (Have done that..........







on the towels!) I also take out my personal meds, and any opened food (chips/bread/cereal/etc.). 
I'm lucky that I store mine at home inside my privacy fence.
Good luck!
Darlene


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

We keep our OB here at the house, but I imagine we all do the same things no matter where it is stored between uses. Like everyone else I take out any opened/perishable foods and anything heat will effect. We keep our refrigerator on when it's no in use, so I leave everything in it that I can during camping season. My 10 yr old GD is a diabetic and we found that the heat seems to dry out things like alcohol prep pads, so now I bring the first aid kit in when the trailer isn't in use.

I keep everything that needs to go back out to the trailer in one spot in one of our spare rooms until I'm ready to take it out to the trailer. I keep a large collapsable laundry hamper in the house that I put towels, linens, etc in after they are washed. I also have a large laundry basket that serves as a catch all for anything else that needs to go back out that I brought in to wash, new things I've bought, etc. That way everything is together (hopefully!!) when it's time to re-load the trailer and I'm not running around at the last minute saying....now where did I put that!

Juleen


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

GoWilderness said:


> I too will be keeping my new OB in storage starting in a couple weeks. I was wondering though, do any of you who have Maxx Air vent covers keep any of the roof vents open when in storage for a month or so?
> 
> I like the idea of some air flow in there but since I don't have any experience with these vent covers I worry about rain getting in if a strong wind come up.
> 
> ...


I leave mine closed because I don't trust them that much. Also, the trailer is in a dirt lot by a dirt road, so I don't want to get all of that dust in the trailer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

My vents using max air covers are open 12 months a year. The only time I close them is when I turn on the AC and then I still leave the bathroom one open to dry the towels hanging in the bathroom.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We are new at this too, but I have learned a lot just reading the forums on this site.









But this is what we do (we keep our OB just off the driveway at home)

Remove all things from the refrigerator (because we don't keep it on)

PANTRY
Remove all Opened Items from pantry, and other things that might attract critters are kept in a sealed plastic container. (i.e., instant mashed potatos, gravey mixes, etc.)

Keep all pots and pans in storage area, along with all flatware, etc.

MEDICINE CHEST
Leave all things EXCEPT 2 days of personal medications


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

We are new at this too, but I have learned a lot just reading the forums on this site.









But this is what we do (we keep our OB just off the driveway at home)

Remove all things from the refrigerator (because we don't keep it on)

PANTRY
Remove all Opened Items from pantry, and other things that might attract critters are kept in a sealed plastic container. (i.e., instant mashed potatos, gravey mixes, etc.) Keep some dog food (dry) and treats in sealed containers, along with any NEW raw hides.

KITCHEN
Keep all pots and pans in storage area, along with all flatware, coffee pot, plastic ware, kitchen towels, etc.
Plastic and Correll glasses, cups and plates. Small bottle of dish soap, and counter cleaner and waterless hand cleaner. (If leaving unattended, I take out opened paper towels (they can turn into a mouse bed)









MEDICINE CHEST
Leave all things and only 2 days of personal medications (in case of emergency departure) in medicine chest. Including all first aid items - shampoo, soap, shaving cream, shaver, lotion, and especially TOILET PAPER,







etc.

BEDROOM
Leave all cleaned towels, extra bed linens and Master Bed Made up. 2 days of extra clothes, and jackets in wardrobe. Books, TV, Flashlights, Road Atlas, deck of cards Lanterns, battery operated clock and radio, and small vaccumn.

Pretty much everything else comes in the house. I feel this way, if you have to leave in a hurry (storm coming, etc.) you have everything you need for a short stay.

We only travel with our dogs, as our children are grown and gone.

Also, if you are going to store, and not be in it often enough to detect critters, then stuff any holes you find (under sink, etc.) with steel wool. Those little mice will not try to chew threw that, at least that is what we have found)

I feel, the less I have to lug in to the TT, the better off I am.









And when Winterizing, I plan to take everything out that I put in! And start fresh in the Spring.

I hope it works for you too.

Happy Trails!

Heidi


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

All perishable food comes out. The fridge is emptied and cleaned. Depending on the weather because it gets hot here, I might take out the toiletries. Other than that, I leave everything in. Luckily, I can keep mine at home, so I don't have to worry about theft, or I would take out the televeision and DVD player. If my trips are close together, I sometimes leave it plugged up and only take the perishables out.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

hpapa4 said:


> All perishable food comes out. The fridge is emptied and cleaned. Depending on the weather because it gets hot here, I might take out the toiletries. Other than that, I leave everything in. Luckily, I can keep mine at home, so I don't have to worry about theft, or I would take out the televeision and DVD player. If my trips are close together, I sometimes leave it plugged up and only take the perishables out.


Ditto, except I leave in the toiletries -they are duplicates that are not needed in the house. The great thing is that once(o.k. maybe more than once) we ran out of toilet paper in the house, and it was a quick trip down to the camper to replenish our supply


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We stay plugged in, so fridge is only cleaned of perishables. We leave everything else in the camper. We are in and out enough that critters would be spotted pretty quickly. Have enough clothes for at least 3 days. It gets hot in summer, so meds come out as some can be affected by heat. 
When we come home anything that needs to be washed is, and put back in as soom as it is done, bags are restocked, as well as any canned or dry foods. When we go camping again, we just stock the fridge, grab meds and go.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

All perishable food, packed on clothes, personal toiletries and bedding materials if dirtied (each trip is different as far as bedding use goes).

Everything else stays including the extra sets of bed pillows and unused bath/beach towels purchased for the trailer.


----------

